# Bollywood Music Lovers Thread



## srkmish (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi friends, 

 I am interested to see how many of here love hindi/bollywood music ( i sometimes hate using this word, but unfortunately  ). 

Hindi music industry has produced great composers like Pancham Da, Shanker jaikisher, Rahman sir etc and great singers like Kishore/rafi/lata/usha etc. Personally, i love the melodies of yesteryears and 1990s and some songs of today's generations are damn good as well. Pancham da and Jatin Lalit are my fav composers and Udit Narayan is my favorite singer. 

I also love present generation singers like Arijit ( Absolutely solid voice plus amazing voice control) , javed ali, shreya goshal amongst others. My current favorite is Man mast magan ( 2 states) . Show me some of your love for the great dynasty of bollywood music


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 24, 2014)

some of the singers whom i like : Kishore kumar, mohd. Rafi, Atif Aslam, Mohit Chauhan, Sonu Nigam, Shankar Mahadevan, Shreya Ghoshal, _ Arijit Singh & Rahat Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan_( special fav.) ,Roop Kumar Rathod, KK( Krishnakumar Kunnath ) & Amit Trivedi.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 24, 2014)

Ill list out some of my fav songs regarding the singers uve mentioned

Kishore - Kiska rasta dekhe
Rafi - Meri dosti mera pyaar
Atif - Tu jaane na
Mohit Chauhan - Pee loon
Sonu Nigam a.ka. GOD - Abhi mujhme kahi
Shankar mahadevan - Maa
Shreya Goshal - Sun raha hai na tu
Arijit singh - Kabeera
I could never get into Nusrat fateh ali khan. May be i dint give enough time. Which songs do u suggest of his?
Roop kumar rathod - Sandese ate hai
KK  - Beete lamhe
Need to listen to Amit trivedi. Havent had the privilege till now.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Some of my fav. songs of Rahat Nusrat fateh ali khan on my phone atm..  : 

Bol Na Halke Halke,
Main Jahaan Rahoon
Dil To Bachcha Hai Ji
Tum Jo Aaye
Tere Mast Mast Do Nain
Dagabaaz Re
Tere bina

Amit trivedi's songs : 

Manjha
Allah meharbaan
Jugni


----------



## ratul (Apr 25, 2014)

not that much, but here's those 10% hindi songs on my sansa clip zip:
Rockstar (All Songs)
Namaste London (All Songs)
Jugni (Oye Lucky Lucky Oye)
Rang de Basanti (All Songs)
Main tenu samjhava
Zeest
Bodhi Tree
Dum Laga (Dil Dosti Etc)
Zara si (Jannat)
and some more rahat fateh ali khan songs, damn these days no bollywood songs seems to be worth listening..


----------



## snap (Apr 25, 2014)

Tera mera rishta - Awarapan

Aadat - Kalyug

To Phir Aao - Awarapan

these are some of the recent songs which comes to mind


----------



## aiza55 (May 10, 2014)

Best bollywood Song from Phir Hera Pheri e meri Zorajabeen

Paathshala - Rang De Basanti
Kya mujhe pyar hai from Wo lamhe
HEY FATTY BOOM BOOM, HEY FATTY BOOM BOOM


----------



## srkmish (May 10, 2014)

o meri johrazabeen? tats the best Bollywood song? :O . 
i am singing kya hua tera wada and tum aa gaye ho for finals of infy voice of bhubaneswar


----------



## srkmish (May 20, 2014)

What amazing songs Dosti movie(1954) had. Laxmikant pyarelal were a genius duo. And mohammed rafi, he was touched by the divine. Nobody has been blessed yet with a more beautiful voice. 

[youtube]tjB61sfhojo[/youtube]


----------



## sawan20 (May 24, 2014)

I love the bollywood music.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> What amazing songs Dosti movie(1954) had. Laxmikant pyarelal were a genius duo. And mohammed rafi, he was touched by the divine. Nobody has been blessed yet with a more beautiful voice.
> 
> [youtube]tjB61sfhojo[/youtube]


omg thats my fathers favourite


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

Re Kabira : Instant Love


----------



## srkmish (Jun 18, 2014)

Rafi to me is the greatest singer ever. Besides the obvious technical brilliance, the subtle nuances, the evocative expressions and the throw of his voice hasnt been matched by any singer since then. Another one of his brilliant songs.

[youtube]aSJ_jcEPOu0[/youtube]


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 18, 2014)

Jigar: Tumse milne ko dil karta he
Ghajni : Kese Mujhe Tum Mil Gaye
Jannat 2: Tuhi mera
Anjana Anjani: Tu na jane aas pass he khuda
Gangster: tuhi meri sab he
most this and few more. hardly open to listening to any new movies songs. just don't lik'em =/ 

Awarapan, Go Goa Gone, Ghanchakkar, Fida, Kasoor, Zinda,
lots and lots of them 

mostly stuck on rap stuff.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 18, 2014)

I like most old hindi movies' songs.

I don't like 99.9999% bollywood songs.

I hope that makes any sense to you guys.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2014)

Hindi songs....ah love them.

I've listened to movie songs, strayed into Gazals Talat Mehmood, Qawali by Sabri brothers and others, 90's POP songs are still favorite and few hindi Rock songs.

My all time favorite singer has to be Kishore Kumar. Love anything and everything he has ever sung.
Few, if not all by Md. Rafi
Love Asha Bhonsle over Lata
Few jewels by Hemanta and Manna
Mukesh (must mention 'Duniya bananewale' and 'Sajan re jhoot mat bolo')

Kumar Shanu (his range of sad songs are close to Kishore)
Abhijeet
Udit used to be my fav then I realized he sings all songs in same tone, be it happy or sad
Sonu Nigam (Tanhayee blew me away and a fan since the day)
Shreya Ghoshal.....she made me realize you can really fall in love listening to someone's voice. A very beautiful lady with amazing voice and range.
Mohit Chauhan (Liked since is 'Boondein' days. Rockstar made me realize why I liked in the first palce)

Arijit Singh...good voice. Yet to take any decision on him.

Oh, I must mention two songs by Altaf Raja obviously "Pardesi" and "Tumse kitna pyaar hai" from "Company"


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2014)

srkmish said:


> What amazing songs Dosti movie(1954) had. Laxmikant pyarelal were a genius duo. And mohammed rafi, he was touched by the divine. Nobody has been blessed yet with a more beautiful voice.
> 
> [youtube]tjB61sfhojo[/youtube]



lol these guys just really appreciating the music 

*i.imgur.com/bSWyHaI.png

been following this thread for some time. this song is in phone of all my friends and we listen to it at regularly. it's not apparent from the video that the boy is blind. if anyone has seen the movie, the camera work is something else. me and my dad both have greatest appreciation for bengali directors. 

miss old type of slow patient songs, now a days its too fast paced and electronica
here is a playlist in grooveshark it has all hindi songs my friend group listens to > Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music

but still, like anything by  Piyush Mishra, Sachin-Jigar, Amit Trivedi and Sneha Khanwalkar 
and 
[YOUTUBE]CdhNW2J2kyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2014)

I like this song, however stupid the lyrics are 

[YOUTUBE]5KafXwssdDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## srkmish (Jun 18, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Hindi songs....ah love them.
> 
> Udit used to be my fav then I realized he sings all songs in same tone, be it happy or sad
> "



Nah. he has his unique take on sad and happy songs. contrast his "happy"pehla nasha with a  sad song like chaha hai tujhko and there are so much variations - both obvious and subtle. furthermore he has a great "neutral voice" evident in songs like main yahan hoon.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Nah. he has his unique take on sad and happy songs. contrast his "happy"pehla nasha with a  sad song like chaha hai tujhko and there are so much variations - both obvious and subtle. furthermore he has a great "neutral voice" evident in songs like main yahan hoon.



I hate to disagree with you but what I told is true. 
Listen to his sad songs and some happy songs some day...and this time very closely.

b/w they stopped making good sad songs now-a-days.


----------



## haniya11 (Jun 21, 2014)

Kya mujhe pyar hai from Wo lamhe


----------



## Anorion (Apr 7, 2016)

I just realised bollywood music is sooo meta, every song is about singing or dancing, and every other song is directly addressed to the DJ


----------



## mewinstchurch (Oct 7, 2016)

I like Himesh Resmiya and Shreya Ghosal songs.


----------



## Tomal (Oct 12, 2016)

Now the most popular singer in India is Arjit sing and he is my favorite too.


----------

